# Transporting Cockatiels



## _simon_ (Oct 3, 2010)

What's the best method? I've been looking for a travel cage but there aren't any locally from what I can see and to order online can add half the price on again just for shipping.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

On here shows you can buy a little carry case lol http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3gLMRQ2rhXA love this video


----------



## _simon_ (Oct 3, 2010)

They look great! Never seen any for sale though!

Edit: Found this one, little more than I wanted to spend but worth a look I think http://www.petsathome.com/shop/faux-leather-cat-and-small-dog-carrier-by-pets-at-home-13640


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Rotastak-Pink...all_Animals&hash=item414e4e5a93#ht_1407wt_905 (its pink lol)
http://www.amazon.co.uk/PetGear-Hap...?ie=UTF8&s=pet-supplies&qid=1288729794&sr=1-6


----------



## _simon_ (Oct 3, 2010)

I am not going for a pink one lol

The amazon one looks like a great price but the measurements look very odd?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

what a matter with pink :lol:


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Transport-Box...0e450cb712c0a47a2705cf75ff46deab#ht_824wt_905


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

You can just use a box with holes for shorter distances or a budgie cage. I've transported my cockatiels in boxes for a 2 hour ride and in budgie cages for a 6 hour ride (with a stop in the middle to give food and water). Both worked fine for me.
You can also use small dog or cat carriers.


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

I am off to the vets this morning it's a 1/2 ride and I just use a little box... at the vets people have their birds in fancy carriers - I might just end up buying a dog carrier though!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Iv got a small dog/cat carrier for my bunnys  which i use that


----------



## _simon_ (Oct 3, 2010)

The cat carrier we have has large holes in and I'd be worried about heads getting stuck.

I've reserved one of these for collection tomorrow, good old argos 

http://www.argos.co.uk/webapp/wcs/s...gId=1500002451&langId=-1&productId=1500784367

Doesn't come with the cat though which is a shame lol


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I never thought of argos lol there is plenty of them  think there is 3 in newcastle


----------



## .mpeg (Oct 6, 2010)

i use a horribly ugly plastic yellow cat carrier thing with a bit of newspaper on the floor and a stick of millet to keep him busy. he gets a bit stressed in it but it doesn't allow him to fly or anything so i can understand that. poor little guy.
another lady at the vet this morning had her bird in a shoebox with holes poked in it.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I suppose its cheaper lol when i got budgies and lucky they came in a box with holes in so a shoe box is a bit bigger. Iv already got a pet carrier http://www.seapets.co.uk/products/d...t-carrier-200-grey-medium.html?ref=googlebase has 2 lids at top ( 1. to open and to put hand inside to calm or stroke them, 2. a little dish in there so you can put food and water in to hook on the cage door) I got this as i got my oldest bunny neutered


----------



## _simon_ (Oct 3, 2010)

Got that £9.99 Argos carrier today. It's perfect and very well made. Also folds flat which is a bonus.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

How long now till you get your tiel?


----------



## _simon_ (Oct 3, 2010)

I'm still 50/50 on whether to have 2 cockatiels or 2 lovebirds. If cockatiels then probably not for another 2 or 3 weeks, if lovebirds then possibly this weekend.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

lovebirds..... can be difficult. tiels are friendlier and quieter. lovebirds are more colourful and fiesty and can be aggressive to eachother even. but lovebirds do better in pairs.... its all up to you and what appeals to you most. prepare to be bit harder however with lovebirds. theyre smaller but more aggressive and have larger and sharper beaks.


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

I just bought one of these http://www.soldsmart.com.au/Canvas-Pet-Carrying-Case - I hope it's ok - it's a bargain compared to most stores!!


----------

